# Tommy was right again.



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

After getting my AFAW I took it out on the field.. BC my 525 was getting serviced i had no choice but to use my slosh20.. I think the combination of the new rod and the reel's bulk gear box made it akward to cast.. Well Tommy told me to try it with my penn when I got it back.. Well let's just say Tommy was right.. The Penn felt much better with the AFAW... I also picked up an extra 15 yards.. BUT.... I was surprised by a better fit.... My Custom Danville Knobby Avet sx seems to fit the AFAW better than the penn... With two turn of the knob i was getting decent distance.. I backed off about 1\4 turn and it really went well.. The Avet was underspooled by about a quarters thickness using 17lb test (50 shock) and 6oz 150 yards...!!! For a windy day i was happy with those results.. So if you guys have a AFAW try casting it with a Avet... my goal this fall is 600ft.. with 6oz


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Man*

your getting it together Walker ... keep it up .....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

hey sex machine.. I was really please with both reels on that rod.. i'm thinking about skipping the 1pm foot ball games and getting back out there..


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I would*

out to throw over grass or fishin ?

guess I'll be down a week from tomorrow ...... weather is looking ok so far ......


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> After getting my AFAW I took it out on the field.. BC my 525 was getting serviced i had no choice but to use my slosh20.. I think the combination of the new rod and the reel's bulk gear box made it akward to cast.. Well Tommy told me to try it with my penn when I got it back.. Well let's just say Tommy was right.. The Penn felt much better with the AFAW... I also picked up an extra 15 yards.. BUT.... I was surprised by a better fit.... My Custom Danville Knobby Avet sx seems to fit the AFAW better than the penn... With two turn of the knob i was getting decent distance.. I backed off about 1\4 turn and it really went well.. The Avet was underspooled by about a quarters thickness using 17lb test (50 shock) and 6oz 150 yards...!!! For a windy day i was happy with those results.. So if you guys have a AFAW try casting it with a Avet... my goal this fall is 600ft.. with 6oz


hey KMW, which rod do you prefer, daiwa or afaw??? i just realized that 6oz hits the sweet spot of my primo synchro. we need to cast together sometime, i should be free in about 2 week.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Very Good Question*

Let me start off by saying I have'nt really used the Ballistic with a conv. reel. My Ballistic\Emblem combo was 20lb braid on it.. Man it goes. I haven't taken it out on the field since I first purchased it.. The Ballistic is the lightest of all my heavers. In my opinion it has a totally different feel to it... it seems to be more of a crisp loading rod.. I need to do a better job of properly loading the rod.. I would say on a beach i can get around 140yds.. with bait.. 

Now with the AFAW it's has tons of potential... I truely believe a better caster than me could really get tons of distance with this rod. I have fished this rod once and took it out on the field twice. Im still learning this rod. It loads totally different than any rod i own.. So far the two runner up' are my Avet Mag, and my Penn 525 knobby. I got the rod wrapped to match the penn, but that Avet mag really seems to match up well with rod.. So to answer your question I'm not sure which one I like better.. 


I think the AFAW has more distance potential for my style of casting.. After all with 17lb test and a 5olb shock I match my personal best which was made with 20lb briad...  

When you have time I would like to go to your usual spot and measure the field and put some flags down and really get some numbers.. I need to learn a power cast for my spinnging set up


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw, you remember how my zziplex was hard to load, last time you tried it. well, it seems like it needed 6oz to load the rod. i was at AI yesterday and used 6oz sinker and it felt totally different. the way it loaded and unloaded the weight. it when significantly farther than my breakaway rod. i really need to measure my distance with the zziplex.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I would love to strap one of my reels to your Zippy.. I think I can get some good numbers with that rod... Your boy fishbait said he loves his Ballistic\Basia combo...so maybe while we're on the field you can seehow that combo works out..




terpfan said:


> kmw, you remember how my zziplex was hard to load, last time you tried it. well, it seems like it needed 6oz to load the rod. i was at AI yesterday and used 6oz sinker and it felt totally different. the way it loaded and unloaded the weight. it when significantly farther than my breakaway rod. i really need to measure my distance with the zziplex.


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Well,

Over the weekend I went to a field with my son to teach him how to ride his bike for a couple of hours, and I just so happend to see my casting buddy Charlie Pourtoluppi with his arsenal of Zipplex rods. We got to talking and out of the blue he asked,"Hey where is your AFAW Big Beach? I wan't to throw it." So we walked back to my truck, and I pulled it out and he was very impressed with the finish and the way it was built, and this was a stock model. So I let him try it out for a couple of minutes while I went off with my son showing him how to ride his bike which was hilarious. So a few minutes went by, and my son and I walked towards Charlie, meeting us half way and I asked, "So, what do ya think?" His reply was,"fantastic!; I'll give you 3 crisp 100 dollar bills for it right now." I said" Nope, you can buy a blank for that price from Tommy. No Sell! The following day, went back to the field alone, and made a few cast. I know I was hitting at least 320 to 350 feet with 8 ounces. Then I threw a few pendulum casts with 4 and 5 ounces out of fu#$&n site. I'm so glad I didn't sell this rod a few weeks back because I am now learning to understand and load this rod. The true test will be the HATTERAS SURF! Brian:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Blacksand,

The BB is different from many american rods. It has a unique action with a stiffish tip and a butt that flexes just enough to add power to the cast without feeling like it will collapse, even with a full power pendulum cast. 

You did good to keep it. The Big Beach has become my favorite rod for tossing 6-8 oz a loong way. And it fights a fish great too.

:fishing:

Tommy


----------



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Hello Tommy,

Man! I'm glad I kept it also. I have the ultimate multi-purpose rod. My buddy was ready to make a sale right away, no questions asked. But, again I said no sale. I matched it with an 07
6500 C3 HS Mag Elite, and straight out the box, no cleaning of the bearings, no oiling of the bearings, just no nothing! Each sinker I used went out of site. This is a deadly combination. :fishing: Brian


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Ok, Alright...$310.00!


----------

